# Passed into the dark



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I want to thank everybody for all the help all y'all freely gave.

Passed the first test! Loco up on blocks and power turned on.... no blue smoke a push to the throttle, a delay and the wheels turned, flip a switch and the lights and sound come to life.

Batteries in the boiler, unfortunately they weigh 1/2 the weight, but I filled the domes and part of the smokebox with lead shot and will just run shorter trains, got to leave somethimg on the sidings anyway. Sound, bat system and a couple of wires in the tender and Del's Railboss and Rx to be hidden under split wood on top. plenty of room for the antena inside the wood box.

http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss218/Totalwrecker/neatasapinpt1.jpg

http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss218/Totalwrecker/neatasapinpt2.jpg

Thanks again, 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*There is no turning back.*


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

With more and more people coming over to battery I wonder what the percentage split is now between battery and track power?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations John. It looks like you are off to a good start!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost time for a poll Paul!


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Add to Johns Pics:


yyyyeeesssssss, wiring is a bit of a problem..
I took the battery in the tender, what makes the space quite more narrow.
But re-wiring is a MUST, because most models are badly wired originaly.
The Motor of a 2-8-0 likes to have a 1qmm wire.


But nice to see that there are more people who dont want to clean tracks....or to mount kilometers of wire in the garden, hardly mentally working for signals, slow-speed-lines, breakingways or polarisation-problems.


Take the controler and MOVE! G-scaling is for driving with the hand on the lever.




My experiences with 27, 35 and 40 MHz RCs are different: driving next to housewalls there were often problems with a proper signal.
All changed with the 2 Frequent-2,4 GHz Spectrum and now my new Jamara RC-Controler.(2,4GHz too)
The Jamara allows to set up two receiver on one sender. Just match  the speed in one loco on channel 5 and in the other one on ch 6: and there is it!
REAL doubleheading. 
We in Germany have two definitions: "Doppeltraktion" is for assembled controlled, modern locos--one engineer can control two or more engines. "Vorspann" ("Pre-coupled") is for two autharc working locos with an engineer on each loco.
having 2 locos on 2 channels means separate control for each loco. bringing them on one channel would give an assembled control (but who wants THAT?!)


What i did additionally was mounting a power and charging-line. It allows both the loco-net and the battery to be connected to a powerline with plugs on front and rear bars. the loco net and the battery can be connected individually to the powerline, what allows to use the line just as charging-wire. or to support cars with the loco-battery . or to take power from outside (batterysupply-car, second loco).
The loconet can be connected to the loco-battery with or without having the powerline on, what would allow (for whatever) to use it as a "through-the-loco-line" without any connecton to loco-parts.
Very usefull.


Greetings


Frank


----------

